# read your mind



## tagalogstudent

"Read your mind" is a bit of an idiom.  Therefore, I don't think a computerized translation can give a good example of the concept that "read your mind" describes:  That of knowing what a person is thinking, without them telling you.

The instructions tell me to give context, so I will give the background info that makes me interested in knowing how to translated this phrase.  This will dual serve as a venting of my frustration over the situation.

My Filipina girlfriend and I are practically _already_ husband and wife, just without government recognition, complete with the _arguing_ of a married couple to boot!
[...]
Well, tomorrow, when she actually logs on, I want to tell her this.  How should I phrase this paragraph, so that a native Tagalog-speaker can understand it?



> I am appalled that you got mad at me, yesterday.  How was I supposed to know that you wanted to go to college, when you didn't tell me?  I think you are completely unjustified and irrational by expecting me to know that you wanted to go to college, and getting mad at me for not knowing.  I cannot *read your mind*.


Everything else, I feel I can translate with a computer.  But, how should I phrase the final sentence so that she knows what I mean?


----------



## DotterKat

If you translate the first three sentences correctly, the most appropriate last sentence is this:

*Hindi ako manghuhula*.

Which literally means "_I am not a guesser,"_ but which in the context of your preamble means "_*I am not a mind reader."*_


----------



## tagalogstudent

What about "Ako ay hindi telepatiko."

"I am not telepathic."

Would that work?


----------



## DotterKat

*"Ako ay hindi telepatiko" *sounds cumbersome.

Go with "*Hindi ako manghuhula*" as your final sentence, as long as you are sure that you have translated everything else correctly. Using this as your final line would be more in accordance with conventional phraseology.


----------



## tagalogstudent

How is it cumbersome?


----------



## sai611

Cumbersome in a way that it is not the exact word for the idiom "*read your mind" *and dotterkats suggestion (*hindi ako manghuhula*) is the best choice for this matter.
In the contrary im not saying that *"I am not telepathic"* is wrong it is quite ok or somewhat acceptable but not a good choice.


----------



## tagalogstudent

So, how do you pronounce "*manghuhula*."

I try to talk with my voice as much as I can.  I can pretty much infer that the rest of the sentence is "HIN-dee AW-ko."


----------



## tagalogstudent

How does this paragraph sound?



> Ako naiinis na ba kayong mga baliw sa  akin, kahapon. Paano ko ay dapat na malaman na gusto mong pumunta sa  kolehiyo, kahit hindi mo sabihin sa akin? tingin ko ikaw ay  ganap na hindi makatwiran at labag sa katwiran sa pamamagitan ng  umaasang ako sa alam mo na nais pumasok sa kolehiyo, at pagkuha ng galit  na galit sa akin para sa mga hindi alam. Hindi ako  manghuhula.



Any words you would suggest I change?


----------



## sai611

Hi, 

"manghuhula"= mang-who-who-la 

I can't seem to figure out what your tagalog paragraph meant until i read the english version of it (your post above) but i can suggest this would help you and filipinos will surely understand:

_Nabigla ako nung nagalit ka sa akin kahapon. Paano ko malalaman na gusto mo palang magkolehiyo,hindi mo sinabi sa akin. Hindi makatwiran na magalit ka sa akin dahil hindi ko alam na gusto mong pumasok sa kolehiyo. Hindi ako manghuhula._


----------



## tagalogstudent

sai611 said:


> I can't seem to figure out what your tagalog paragraph meant until i  read the english version of it (your post above)


I put it into translate.google.com.

But, thanks for the CORRECT paragraph.



> "manghuhula"= mang-who-who-la


So, which syllable is emphasized?

Is it MANG-who-who-la?

Is it mang-WHO-who-la?

Is it mang-who-who-LA?

What is it?


----------



## sai611

I think the first one..

Because if you say MANGhuhula this pertains to a fortune teller but when you say mangHUhula it means guesser.


----------



## islabucasgrande

Well said and well translate sai...go for what she just said tagalog student. You may sound weird in telling it to your gf but that surely would be very sweet.


----------



## sai611

islabucasgrande said:


> Well said and well translate sai...go for what she just said tagalog student. You may sound weird in telling it to your gf but that surely would be very sweet.


 
Hi islabucasgrande,

Daghang salamat..


----------



## islabucasgrande

Daghang salamat sad sa imoha sai...Ayo ayo...


----------



## Alakdan

Hindo ko nababasa ang isip mo.

basa=read
isip=mind/thought


----------



## mataripis

I think the Tagalog term for "read your mind" is  "_TALASTASIN KA"_


----------

